# Square-1 PBL Finder



## LucasSousa (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello guys, 

I'm here to share with you this cool tool I made with my friend Anuar Onofre to easly find and generate easy and fast PBL algorithms.

The idea came from a Jayden McNeill's facebook post and is use two other short sequences combined to solve a PBL. Then the program will test which combinations of two sequences solves the selected PLLs. Take in mind that, once advanced solves don't uses parity more (CSP removes it) this was developed to search only for non-parity cases.

After you select PLLs from lists (used main Raùl PLLs list as reference) you can click "find". After some seconds your solutions will be showed in the output panel with some other useful info about searching.







You can find more information about program in the description of this demo video, and the download link as well:






Also you can follow current project development repository on GitHub. Feel free to send any suggestions!

https://github.com/LucasAlfare/Square-1-PBL-Finder


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 20, 2019)

Hello! I have been trying to use this and it hasn't been working for me. In the video it takes about 24 seconds but I have had mine running almost 30 minutes and no algs have been brought up, any troubleshooting tips?

Edit: if it helps I used the Java SE Runtime Environment 8u202 Windows x64 version. I use windows 10.


----------

